# Goshawk Stories?



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

Anyone else been buzzed by one of these? Years ago when I was living in New England I was out scouting for turkeys and let out a hen yelp. I heard a loud "kak kak kak kak" and next thing I knew the dang thing was buzzing me over and over at hat level and.....I still remember it to this day! I knew it must have had a nest nearby. Other people have been scratched up pretty badly from what I've read too. Anyone else run into one of these beautiful, but fiercely territorial birds?


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Was just about done fishing a section of river one spring . Started up the bank and saw a rabbit in the trail that was still kicking but mortally wounded. Looked above it no more than a few feet from me was a Goshawk and he wasnt gonna leave his prey for nothing. Over 15 years ago but remember it like it was yesterday!


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Several years ago while turkey hunting Gladwin County I was buzzed several times and after the third attack I thought I might have to plead self defense but the barrage ended and we both went home happy. Didnt the DNR use to ask turkey hunters to report sightings of Goshawks. I have not seen the ad lately.:coolgleam


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

I watch them pick birds off of my bird feeder about twice a month.


----------



## lonetracker (Mar 6, 2006)

couple weeks ago i was calling bobcat in a cedar swamp and a large hawk swooped in and made off with my turkey feathers on a string decoy.as it flew off the feathers were flaping in the breeze about 2 feet behind it like a banner.hope it did not cause him any problems.it was large and blue grey it may have been a goshawk.


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

Over near Lewiston about 14 years ago. I was working with a grad student as an assistant studying a near by creek. There must have been a nest near the cabin. If you wandered 50-75 yards north of the cabin a goshawk would start going balistic, calling and diving. Closest I've ever been! LOL


----------



## rynexp34 (Mar 23, 2009)

Just had one buzz my tower yesterday looking for sheds. Impressive bird. I wondered about 30 yards from the new nest. Hopefully there will be less squirrells next to my stand site.


----------

